# Best source for old maps



## Troutmaster08 (Nov 9, 2020)

I haven't done much in a long time but now I may. I found this source for old maps that even allows you to overlay them. Just find your location and mess around. I found that my house was on a civil war line. Here it is:                                  https://www.oldmapsonline.org/


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Nov 9, 2020)

Troutmaster08 said:


> I haven't done much in a long time but now I may. I found this source for old maps that even allows you to overlay them. Just find your location and mess around. I found that my house was on a civil war line. Here it is:                                  https://www.oldmapsonline.org/


Another good site is historicaerials.com


----------



## RoyalRuby (Nov 10, 2020)

PlaneDiggerCam said:


> Another good site is historicaerials.com


I use Historic Aerials site all the time to help locate former home sites that may have dumps nearby.


----------

